# Parksy's V4



## Parksy (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi all

It's fair to say that I've finished my v4 engine. I did get it running using spark plugs, but the glow plugs are so much easier...










[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s75C8vj90s&feature=share[/ame]

Here is a link to my build thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25898

Thanks all for viewing

Andy


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 18, 2016)

Parksy,

I follwed the build and was surprised to see it completed. It's nice to see a successful completion and a video showing it running pretty well.

Thank You for posting the completed engine and the build thread.

--ShopShoe


----------



## michael-au (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice running engine, looks great good workmanship, well done


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome job! I'm so jealous...


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 20, 2016)

Ya did good!! Be Proud!!---Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2016)

Parksy,
Looks and runs great, What would OH&S say about those cam gears, Now to plan the next one

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Parksy (Nov 22, 2016)

Cheers all 

Ghosty, those cam gears are just waiting for someone to put their fingers in the wrong spot... knowing my 3 year old, it will be him.

Not sure what to build next. I'm hung up on a radial or a v8. My limitations are my equipment.


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2016)

Parksy, Just build to the equipment you have, I would love a larger mill, just don't have the space.

Cheers


----------

